# Kill switches burning out!



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

So now Im on my 3rd kill switch in the last month. I have a 94 Johnson 8hp and I cant keep these things from frying. Any ideas. Possible electrical short somewhere? Thx!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.crowleymarine.com/johnson-evinrude/1316.cfm

That should be a low voltage component.
All it does is short the ignition circuit.
No spark to the coil means no spark to the plugs.
Shouldn't be hot enough to cook the switch.
Somethings bogus...time to trace the wiring.


----------



## aflatsnut (Feb 12, 2010)

I believe that the kill switch sends ground to the coil...constant ground no potential no spark. Sounds like non standard wiring to me. Might be wired to primary going to coil, not good.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

That could be the scenario based upon the kill switch being relocated to accompany a tiller ext. The two wires connecting to the switch look fairly new. If that is the case, what long term affect could this have on my motor. There is obvious current coming from somewhere because the new switch was burnt when removed. Thx! Possible options? :-[


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

You'll be replacing the toasted switch anyhow,
get the wiring diagram for your outboard before reinstalling.
Black with a yellow stripe is usually one connection for the switch,
then all black is the other connection.

http://continuouswave.com/whaler/reference/wireColorCode.html#OMC


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

I really appreciate the helpful info guys. As soon as it stops raining then I will pull the cowling again and do some more research. Hopefully, the new wires were not fully replaced because they are all blue now. Let you know what happens. Thx again!


----------



## aflatsnut (Feb 12, 2010)

Ya need to make it right. The switch is burning out because it is not meant to carry the current that is going through it. There is a possibility to damage other components and perhaps a fire hazard leaving it the way it is.


----------



## easy (Dec 11, 2006)

kill switch grounds out the stator voltage to kill the motor, if the stator is producing too much voltage that could be why the wires are frying.


----------

